# 63 with a 64 front clip pics



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

any one have a pic of a 63 with a 64 front clip if so can you post it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

There was a primered one driving around San Jose, or was it the other way around? 64 with 63 front clip? Anyway, don't do it. :biggrin:


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

why ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 10 2008, 04:53 PM~12116506
> *why ?
> *


It looked like shit.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

why would you even consider such a thing???


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 10 2008, 05:51 PM~12117172
> *why would you even consider such a thing???
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

inbreeding


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 10 2008, 07:56 PM~12119149
> *inbreeding
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

i love the back of a 63 and the front of a 64 and i did not ask if you guys were cool with that i just wont to see a pic so i just went out side and did it looks good  ps thanks for the help


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 10 2008, 09:56 PM~12119149
> *inbreeding
> *


no it will be my half breed lol


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

bastardpala? :dunno:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 10 2008, 05:49 PM~12116458
> *There was a primered one driving around San Jose, or was it the other way around? 64 with 63 front clip?  Anyway, don't do it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 11 2008, 09:26 PM~12128842
> *i love the back of a 63 and the front of a 64 and i did not ask if you guys were cool with that i just wont to see a pic  so i just went out side and did it looks good  ps thanks for the help
> *



pics or it didn't happen.






:dunno:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Its a drop top that used to be around here last year. He was so proud of it. :uh:


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :nono: :loco:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:scrutinize: pics?


----------



## lifey lansky 559 (Oct 12, 2008)

thats like big fake tits on a chick with a tiny ass ........ it just doesnt work


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2008, 07:26 AM~12133435
> *pics or it didn't happen.
> :dunno:
> *


it did happen i will post some pics on the weekend


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 12 2008, 06:02 PM~12139499
> *it did happen i will post some pics on the weekend
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 12 2008, 10:10 AM~12134217
> *Its a drop top that used to be around here last year. He was so proud of it. :uh:
> *


no its not a drop top its a hard top and its a 63 with a 64 front the drop top is a 64 with a 63 front get your facts straight


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 12 2008, 07:02 PM~12139499
> *it did happen i will post some pics on the weekend
> *


no photoshop pics either....... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 12 2008, 06:06 PM~12139540
> *no its not a drop top its a hard top and its a 63 with a 64 front the drop top is a 64 with a 63 front get your facts straight
> *


Either way its an abomination. :0


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 12 2008, 08:13 PM~12139602
> *Either way its an abomination.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lifey lansky 559 (Oct 12, 2008)

you know i just couldnt stay away from this topic!!!!!!!!!!! asking to see 64 mixed with a 63 pics is like asking to see pictures of what your kid would look like if you had one with your sister!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh: :around: hno: :wow: :barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lifey lansky 559_@Nov 12 2008, 08:22 PM~12141086
> *you know i just couldnt stay away from this topic!!!!!!!!!!!  asking to see 64 mixed with a 63 pics is like asking to see pictures of what your kid would look like if you had one with your sister!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh:  :around:  hno:  :wow:  :barf:
> *


True Dat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lifey lansky 559 (Oct 12, 2008)

ever seen a movie by the name of "wrong turn" ?????? enuff said


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 10 2008, 05:33 PM~12116309
> *any one have a pic of a 63 with a 64 front clip if so can you post it
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

micheal jackson also thought a new nose would look good too.....*WRONG!!!!!!*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Where are the pics at? I just cant picture it. I have to see this. :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Nov 14 2008, 09:05 PM~12161918
> *Where are the pics at?  I just cant picture it.  I have to see this. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 12 2008, 06:02 PM~12139499
> *it did happen i will post some pics on the weekend
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

i wanna see pix...cuz the side trim wont match up anywhere... on the 64SS trim is on the top half...63 its on the bottom half...non ss it will wont work..... its gonna look like puke...thats my opinion :barf: 

and why do it anyways...it dont make sense..it will lose value...u can get the same front clip for both years at the same price?? :dunno: :dunno: 

but pix would be sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 15 2008, 01:13 PM~12165834
> *i wanna see pix...cuz the side trim wont match up anywhere... on the 64SS  trim is on the top half...63 its on the bottom half...non ss it will wont work..... its gonna look like puke...thats my opinion :barf:
> 
> and why do it anyways...it dont make sense..it will lose value...u can get the same front clip for both years at the same price?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

no pix yet?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 15 2008, 01:26 PM~12165885
> *no pix yet?
> *


I'm waiting on them too. :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

lets have a poll, who thinks he will post pics??

I vote: NO


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 15 2008, 04:42 PM~12166852
> *lets have a poll, who thinks he will post pics??
> 
> I vote: NO
> *


x2


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

x3 but i do wanna see it.


----------



## switchmasterva (Oct 2, 2007)

one vote for never happen


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchmasterva_@Nov 15 2008, 06:55 PM~12166947
> *one vote for never happen
> *


make it two


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchmasterva_@Nov 15 2008, 04:55 PM~12166947
> *one vote for never happen
> *


agreed


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Dont think it wopuld look right at all...They have totally different body lines. :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Actually they have the exact same body lines. A 63 and 64 door are the same door just different trim holes.... but yea it looks stupid. On my old computer i had pics of a 63 with a 64 front clip and a 64 with a 63 front clip, i think one was a 4 door.... looked weird. I wouldnt do it, you would probably get laughed off the street.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how bout 63 with a 96 clip


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

I couldn't figure out how to post pics on here but in post your rides there is a topic of odd impalas on pages 4 and 6 there are two cars with 63 front clips on a 64.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 05:04 PM~12173684
> *how bout 63 with a 96 clip
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 07:04 PM~12173684
> *how bout 63 with a 96 clip
> 
> 
> ...


damn i,ve seen that car at lonestar performance awhile back.here in my town. :barf:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 16 2008, 08:25 PM~12173856
> *damn i,ve seen that car at lonestar performance awhile back.here in my town. :barf:
> *


that is one of the ugliest things ever :nosad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 05:10 PM~12173725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 This is one of those type of cars that I would only see cruise down the street while I was drunk, and wonder the next day if I actually had seen it or not. :biggrin:


----------



## lifey lansky 559 (Oct 12, 2008)

i cant fucking believe it !!!!!!!!!!!!! now im gonna have to go find one of those computers that show what your kid will look like with the pics of potential parents. im gonna put one of me and one of my sister and send the outcome in a christmas car to mom !!!!! :around:  hno: :wow:  :nosad: :barf:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 06:04 PM~12173684
> *how bout 63 with a 96 clip
> 
> 
> ...


all jokes aside, that guy should be shot!! :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 16 2008, 10:42 PM~12175369
> *:0 This is one of those type of cars that I would only see cruise down the street while I was drunk, and wonder the next day if I actually had seen it or not. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 16 2008, 09:41 PM~12176147
> *all jokes aside, that guy should be shot!! :0  :0
> *


Then set on fire :burn:


----------



## lifey lansky 559 (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lifey lansky 559_@Nov 16 2008, 09:09 PM~12175730
> *i cant fucking believe it !!!!!!!!!!!!! now im gonna have to go find one of those computers that show what your kid will look like with the pics of potential parents. im gonna put one of me and one of my sister and send the outcome in a christmas car to mom !!!!! :around:    hno:  :wow:    :nosad:  :barf:
> *


okay i found a computer with that program and my mom isnt gonna be happy the way her grandkid turns out !!!!!! looks exactly the same as the impalas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 06:10 PM~12173725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE! I actually kinda like that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Nov 17 2008, 05:29 AM~12177857
> *RIGHT CLICK SAVE!  I actually kinda like that
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lifey lansky 559 (Oct 12, 2008)

this topic isnt gonna go away that easy is it ? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lifey lansky 559_@Nov 17 2008, 06:00 PM~12184681
> *this topic isnt gonna go away that easy is it ? :biggrin:
> *


No


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 17 2008, 11:14 AM~12179541
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x6537654778


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 09:04 PM~12173684
> *how bout 63 with a 96 clip
> 
> 
> ...


if only it was a 96 with a 63 front end.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 06:04 PM~12173684
> *how bout 63 with a 96 clip
> 
> 
> ...


 Wtf?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

still no pix from dropmaster?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 05:10 PM~12173725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some things should not be done. :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2008, 05:17 PM~12173367
> *Actually they have the exact same body lines. A 63 and 64 door are the same door just different trim holes.... but yea it looks stupid. On my old computer i had pics of a 63 with a 64 front clip and a 64 with a 63 front clip, i think one was a 4 door.... looked weird. I wouldnt do it, you would probably get laughed off the street.
> *


:nono:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 20 2008, 01:15 PM~12212170
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

what a dumby!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 16 2008, 08:04 PM~12173684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?whats the mother look like?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

YOU JUST GOING TO FUCK UP THE IMPALA LEAVE THE SHIT ALONE DONT TRY TO EXPERIMENT CAUSE THE THING IS GOING TO LOOK UGLY


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 22 2008, 10:40 AM~12229668
> *YOU JUST GOING TO FUCK UP THE IMPALA LEAVE THE SHIT ALONE DONT TRY TO EXPERIMENT CAUSE THE THING IS GOING TO LOOK UGLY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

this is sofa king we todd did!!


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Pics?? :dunno:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

lies! it was all lies! :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:uh: I went to the salvage yard today and seen a 63 belair with a 64 clip... What the fuck were they thinking..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 26 2008, 04:10 PM~12267583
> *lies! it was all lies! :angry:
> *


I think you're right. :angry:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

he must have been born in the US.........................lmao


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:|


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 28 2008, 11:35 AM~12281919
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

my name is dropmaster.........................................................
























I'm an idiot.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 09:10 PM~12173725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least it was a Bel-air / Biscayne and they didnt ruin an Impala :biggrin:

at least looks like it from the doors


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 1 2008, 07:22 PM~12306378
> *Well at least it was a Bel-air / Biscayne and they didnt ruin an Impala :biggrin:
> 
> at least looks like it from the doors
> *


 thats correct, its a 2 door post, so it was never an impala.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

lets see a 62 with a 61 front clip, or the other way around :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

64 with a 63 clip


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :|


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 4 2008, 12:44 PM~12335674
> *:happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

hno: maybe his just building the anticipation.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 6 2008, 12:57 PM~12353811
> *hno: maybe his just building the anticipation.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

OMG this should be good not wheres the pics


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78&64dropped_@Dec 6 2008, 05:30 PM~12355283
> *OMG this should be good not wheres the pics
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

im gonna go with my gut and say he died.... RIP dropmaster :angel: ...........my gut is also telling me im hungry and i know its right about that!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

There was an orange rag in GA like that a few years ago :twak: :barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 9 2008, 11:30 AM~12379850
> *im gonna go with my gut and say he died.... RIP dropmaster  :angel: ...........my gut is also telling me im hungry and i know its right about that!
> *


 :0


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2008, 06:14 PM~12316444
> *64 with a 63 clip
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE'S THE ALIEN WHO DRIVES THIS SPACE SHIP DOES HE HAVE PAPERS OR GREEN CARD ? WEIRD :loco: WHAT HELL WERE YOU THINKING PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS HOMIE.YOU KNOW WHAT I THINK YOU LOOK COOL LIKE THAT YOU TRY WALKING AROUND LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE DUMB ASS :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:|


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 10 2008, 11:15 AM~12389861
> *:|
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2008, 07:14 PM~12316444
> *64 with a 63 clip
> 
> 
> ...


If they were gonna use a tre front end they at least coulda put the bumper guard bar on it


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 12 2008, 09:09 AM~12411088
> *If they were gonna use a tre front end they at least coulda put the bumper guard bar on it
> *


x2


----------



## lifey lansky 559 (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 11 2008, 04:50 PM~12403360
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifey lansky 559_@Nov 12 2008, 06:12 PM~12138912
> *thats like big fake tits on a chick with a tiny ass ........ it just doesnt work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447700


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 9 2008, 01:30 PM~12379850
> *im gonna go with my gut and say he died.... RIP dropmaster  :angel: ...........my gut is also telling me im hungry and i know its right about that!
> *


no i did not die it did look good with the 64 front clip but it just not right and a 64 with a 63 front clip dos not look good but the 63 with a 64 clip dos not look to bad


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Dec 18 2008, 08:58 PM~12470744
> *no i dod not die it did look good with the 64 front clip but it just not right and a 64 with a 63 front clip dos not look good but the 63 with a 64 clip dos not look to bad
> *


after all this shit, you FINALLY post again, and you dont have any pics??? 

WHAT

THE

FUCK

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Dec 18 2008, 07:58 PM~12470744
> *no i dod not die it did look good with the 64 front clip but it just not right and a 64 with a 63 front clip dos not look good but the 63 with a 64 clip dos not look to bad
> *


Pics !


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 19 2008, 05:11 PM~12478831
> *Pics !
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

notice all the pics are of cars we woulda cut up for parts anyway. so no harm, no foul. just dont fuck up any real 2 door impalas with this frankenstien shit


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 26 2008, 12:34 PM~12531107
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 26 2008, 02:32 PM~12531381
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Pics now! :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 10 2008, 05:33 PM~12116309
> *any one have a pic of a 63 with a 64 front clip if so can you post it
> *



:uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 2 2008, 12:19 AM~12309762
> *lets see a 62 with a 61 front clip, or the other way around :roflmao:
> *












my boy and me bought a 63 with a 64 front clip on it one time. he sold it to some dude when tryin to sell it he told people it was a rare 63 and a 1/2 model  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 28 2008, 10:35 PM~12549116
> *my boy and me bought a 63 with a 64 front clip on it one time. he sold it to some dude when tryin to sell it he told people it was a rare 63 and a 1/2 model  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 28 2008, 10:35 PM~12549116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:|


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe pics next year. :angry: :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:0 i just saw a fuckin 90's roadmaster with a 94 caprice front end :0 

that shit was crazy sorry no pics


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 28 2008, 11:35 PM~12549116
> *
> 
> 
> ...




bbahahahahaaawaaahahaaaa NEEWBIEOWNED!!! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

When I read the topic I thought it was a crazy idea... But if it had been done I would have liked to see what it looks like! :biggrin:

Yeah, that shouldnt be done. :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 12 2008, 06:02 PM~12139499
> *it did happen i will post some pics on the weekend
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 06:10 PM~12173725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love it! i have a 64, and i think the front is nowhere near as attractive as a 62 or 63. this guy did a great job!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:|


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

9 pages of nothing


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 5 2009, 07:24 PM~12615536
> *9 pages of nothing
> *


bc he gots nothing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## buick_82 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude that like im trying to put a cutlass front clip on my regal that just not even right it sound it cool but then why do it u know!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

if you know your bubbles you can see whats up


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

yes this is a post bel-air or biscayne, actually had hydros once.


----------

